

Big and secret : way to go, AOL - that's the way to do it ;-) - dotcoma
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-10381597-36.html

======
learnalist
From what little this article gives away, it seems to me like AOL are getting
ready to further upset the newspaper industry online.

Employing lots of journalists ( and their communities ) seems a pretty smart
move.

I wonder out loud, if communities are behind their favourite journalist, do
you think that would make the members of the communities happier about paying
for the news content?

I guess it depends on how much you believe communities are important to the
journalist and equally how valuable the communities feel the journalists
contribution to their daily lives are.

That said, I love reading the news but don't pay too much attention to who
writes the news. ( Perhaps I should )

Anyone else got any ideas of what AOL might be upto with their army of
journalists?

------
gojomo
Adding your opinion to the headlines of submitted links is discouraged.

~~~
dotcoma
didn't know this. thanks.

